# soldering help



## old folks (Sep 5, 2009)

What solder do you guys use to solder in the tubes in bullet pens ? Where do you buy it ?

Thanks

old folks


----------



## Knight (Sep 5, 2009)

about any electronics or plumbing solder will do, 
you can find it at places like radio shack and home centers.


----------



## old folks (Sep 5, 2009)

*soldering help...*

I know solder must have flux core but what mixture ... ie 60/40   50/50  ???
thanks old folks


----------



## johnnycnc (Sep 5, 2009)

I have some that is lead free Rosin core 
95% tin and 5% Antimony works fine.
about any mix should work.
I think you wouldn't want an acid flux as it might lead to corrosion??


----------



## Seer (Sep 5, 2009)

If you want a low melt temp get 63/37 mix, it is a resin core solder also.


----------



## old folks (Sep 5, 2009)

Wher can either solder be bought ?

old folks


----------



## old folks (Sep 5, 2009)

I have some that is 40 percent tin /60 percent lead and rosinflux core... will this work ?

old folks


----------



## johnnycnc (Sep 5, 2009)

old folks said:


> I have some that is 40 percent tin /60 percent lead and rosinflux core... will this work ?
> 
> old folks



I don't see that being a problem, Sir. Go ahead and just try it.
If it completely fails, i'll send you some casings to make up for any misleading advice.


----------



## titan2 (Sep 5, 2009)

johnnycnc said:


> I don't see that being a problem, Sir. Go ahead and just try it.
> If it completely fails, i'll send you some casings to make up for any misleading advice.


 
I use silver solder......


Barney


----------



## ssajn (Sep 6, 2009)

I use a 60/40 solid core solder with a water solvable flux. Using this makes it easier to control where the solder flows and is easy to clean up. Available at any craft store where stained glass supplies are sold. Be sure your metal is clean and you only put flux where you want the solder to go.
Dave


----------



## old folks (Sep 6, 2009)

Thank you for the replies.

old folks


----------



## rherrell (Sep 7, 2009)

I use the regular lead-free solder sold at the big box stores for soldering water pipes. I use paste flux and an 80 watt soldering iron.


----------

